# Kuota



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

does any one know anything about Kuota


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

321payne said:


> does any one know anything about Kuota


They make a wide range of small tractors and other garden/construction equipment.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah........they're made by an italian company called Sintesi. They are however all made in Taiwan and not in Italy. I've seen them up close and the quality is superb. I just tend to think they're somewhat overpriced considering that they are esentially Taiwanese. Kuota is a realtive newcomer to the bike scene and they don't have the same history as companies like De Rosa, Colnagao, Pinarello, Bianchi etc etc.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

> I've seen them up close and the quality is superb. I just tend to think they're somewhat overpriced considering that they are esentially Taiwanese. Kuota is a realtive newcomer to the bike scene and they don't have the same history as companies like De Rosa, Colnagao, Pinarello, Bianchi etc etc.


The frames are manufactured by Martec in Taiwan. I'd disagree about them being overpriced.
For the quality that goes into the construction and the fact that mine came supplied with a full carbon fork, FSA headseat and Kuota carbon seatpin for less than $1500 dollars I'd say I got a bargain. Seems cheap to me for 'superb' quality. Expect to find most Colnago's under the top two or three marques built in Taiwan too-and selling for more than a Kuota. Your argument doesn't hold water-buy the bike, not the 'history'.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

there were two tri guys on Kuota's today on my ride, both are very happy with them. Fit and finish appears to be top notch.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

I have had mine for a week. It's a 2007 Kharma and I love it. It is very stiff laterally but rides like a dream. This is my first high end bike and I am very happy with the choice I made. The other nice thing is that it is nice to show up to a ride with something different. I have yet to see another one regardless of year.


----------



## tjeods (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, Ray, nice bike! Hey, I don't know if anyone has said anything to you but you may want to move the speed sensor for your computer to the front of the fork. With the direction of rotation, the sensor, if hit will catch in the spokes and at the very best smash the sensor and at the worse break spokes, lock up the front wheel and send you flying over the bars (admittedly this is an extreme outcome, but hey why risk it). Though it may seem aerodynamically counter intuitive, you really should put it on the front of the fork. There it will only get tapped out of the way and make an annoying sound if knocked into the spokes. Oh, and I just built a Kharma, the frame is the silver with red trim. I love it! It's my first foray into Carbon Fiber and so for I love the ride. Good luck with yours!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I have the Kalibur. Absolutely love it.


----------



## manos (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been order the Kuota Kom and I go to tell you soon my opinion …..


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Anybody here have any experience with the Kuota Kebel in an XL size? I'm thinking of ordering one or a Cervelo Sololist Team (Alum).


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

tjeods said:


> Hey, Ray, nice bike! Hey, I don't know if anyone has said anything to you but you may want to move the speed sensor for your computer to the front of the fork. With the direction of rotation, the sensor, if hit will catch in the spokes and at the very best smash the sensor and at the worse break spokes, lock up the front wheel and send you flying over the bars (admittedly this is an extreme outcome, but hey why risk it). Though it may seem aerodynamically counter intuitive, you really should put it on the front of the fork. There it will only get tapped out of the way and make an annoying sound if knocked into the spokes. Oh, and I just built a Kharma, the frame is the silver with red trim. I love it! It's my first foray into Carbon Fiber and so for I love the ride. Good luck with yours!


I love mine more and more. I had the sensor back there so I could still use the computer when I had it on the trainer. But I realized that may not happen this year as my goal is to ride outside as much as possible so I moved it to the front. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## jantar (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had a Kuota Kharma for 6 months & couldn't be happier - its a dream.


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

tyjacks said:


> Anybody here have any experience with the Kuota Kebel in an XL size? I'm thinking of ordering one or a Cervelo Sololist Team (Alum).


I should receive my Kebel this week or next week.
I'll let you know my opinion as soon as I ride it.!


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*katch handlebar*

anyone have experience with the katch handlebar? i'm looking for a carbon bar with a wing section on top and a relatively flat drop section (ie. not a common ergo bend) and this seems to have the right shape. 

thanks


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

I got my Kebel last week. Go to the thread listed to check out pics and impressions.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85884


----------

